# Agatha's album



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Just sharing with you a couple of pictures of my baby.

Exploring her cage









Cuddling with me









Enjoy


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Ahaha is she cuddling on your crotch? :lol:

Btw, most people on the forum here do not suggest using newspaper as bedding  The ink can be toxic, and when wet, can cause a chill which can lead to hibernation. Most of the people here use fleece or other cloth liners ^_^


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes she is cuddling there  (A small question, sorry for my ignorance, but is crotch also used for girls or is it only for boys?)
Thanks! And yeah, that is what I have read in here and I am planning on buying the fleece or aspen as soon as the stores are open, Friday, the day I got her, was a special day here in Mexico and some places closed way too early. Anyway, don't worry, this won't last for more than today and tomorrow


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

What a little cutie!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Adorable....and crotch is used for both boys and girls.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I hope shaelikestaquitos reads this: The pic you have of Kashi is AMAZING! The light, the colors and the pose... wow! It is just perfect 

And thanks a lot, both, for telling me about the crotch word and for replying.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Agatha is just adorable!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

New pictures 

Exploring under the covers









Getting comfortable









Completely asleep









Me showing her to the camera 









Enjoy ^_^


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....I just love the one with her asleep. I want to just pinch that little bottom! So cute!


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I love the exploring the covers one! She looks so tiny in a world of purple! So precious!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

She was very VERY active yesterday, and I loved it! Note to self: do not leave her near your face after brushing your teeth, she seems to love the scent and will bit my nose given the chance.



Rainy said:


> Awe....I just love the one with her asleep. I want to just pinch that little bottom! So cute!


I know, I had the urge to pinch her redish bottom but I stopped myself because I didn't want to wake her up 



AngelicDarkness said:


> I love the exploring the covers one! She looks so tiny in a world of purple! So precious!


Thanks! It's the only time I've seen her interested in exploring something else than my t-shirt


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she is even more active today. I managed to clean very well my shower and let her inside when it was dry so she could have a safe place to walk and explore (every other part of my house has the potential of having some dead bugs filled with insecticide). She was pretty photogenic today so I bring to you today a cup of cuteness


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh!  Adorable. My dog, Cap'n, just gave me a sarcastic look for making goo goo noises at the computer screen. :roll: May I please borrow a cup of hedgie?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

She is such a cutie! I love the 2nd cup picture.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Thans a lot


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Love the pictures! Keep em coming


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Love the cup of cuteness!!! What a little doll.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

:O I just died in cuteness! Awe!!! I love how photogenic she is!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone  Yeah I love that she is photogenic, specially because now I can give my camera a good use


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is so precious!!! I love Rainy's comment, "May I please borrow a cup of hedgie?" I think everyone would like to "borrow" this little sweetheart!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Hehehe thanks!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Ahhhw those pictures of her in the cup... I'm melting.. what a cutie!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Took this picture before our bonding time was over and I had to put her back in her house, she looked adorable while sleeping and I didn't want to move her but it was necessary.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That little paw sticking out kills me. Too cute.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Same here  Thanks!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Grassy adventure!


































She has grown a lot in the last week, just look at her size compared to my hand! She is adorable :3 I love her so much!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....Agatha is adorable.  I'm glad she liked it outside. Looks like you tuckered her out!


----------



## joloveshedgies (Mar 4, 2012)

What a little sweetie, she is adorable.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love her sweet little face in the picture where she is obviously staring at something!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

And here are todays pics  Gave her her first bath now that she is not quilling and I thought that would help not to make this something traumatic.



















She is now cuddling with me, something like behind my back because it is the darkest place possible and she seems comfortable :3

To do list:
Give Agatha a bath (check!)
Cut Agatha's nails
Clean cage
Give Agatha the mealies I just bought

My job has proven to be more tough than I thought it would be, hence my lack of updates and comments in the forum. I barely spend time at all in front of the computer now compared to a month ago, I apologize for that!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

You don't have to appologize because you've been caring for your girl. She is so sweet looking in both photos.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She looks so sweet and peaceful after her bath!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I know, I was expecting her to be uberly grumpy, instead she cuddled with me and didn't huff or puff at all :3


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, I love the cuddly picture.  She's such a lucky little girl!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

"New" pictures! Because I've been neglecting the forum.









Spending some quality time during the morning.









Anointing on top of me after licking my shoulder (I am nomnom material)









Running on top of me

She is sweet as always, a lot cuddlier and also a lot more playful. She weighs 285g and yesterday turned 4 months old (extra mealies as a gift yay!)
Right now Agatha is running around me climbing my legs to go from one place to another. She still doesn't like my dad's voice and will poo green every time he talks but she doesn't huff nor puff with strangers.
Every time she anoints and my brother is near he will start screaming saying how he doesn't want to touch her ever again, 5 minutes later he will be taking her out of the cage and playing with her. I am glad he finally warmed up to her, at first he didn't even want to be near her.
She will make a very funny anrgy face every time there is some rap playing, she is picky with her music taste haha!
All in all everything is great


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....those are great pics. I love your face in that one where she's annointing.  Does your dad have a loud, deep voice? My husband does and when he talks the hedgies will get all pokey and huff. Joel's not a very delicate guy. I saw him petting Harvey the other day and I had to say, "gently, you're eroding his skin." :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is still a little angel!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Agatha reminds me so much of my Mildred. They could be sisters. 100% cute pictures!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Rainy said:


> Awe....those are great pics. I love your face in that one where she's annointing.  Does your dad have a loud, deep voice? My husband does and when he talks the hedgies will get all pokey and huff. Joel's not a very delicate guy. I saw him petting Harvey the other day and I had to say, "gently, you're eroding his skin." :lol:


Yes, his voice is super deep, I could see a little hedgie getting scared with his voice even when he is just saying "oh look, she is so sweet" haha

Thanks a lot everyone :3


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Some new pictures  hanging during the morning at my living room


































She ate, she explored and then she took a long nap on top of me, under my pjs


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Agatha is so cute, love the outside pictures  and she looks almost silver!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot ^_^


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is so sweet!


----------

